# Music while plowing?



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I know this has been discussed before in other, older threads but instead of replying to one of them i decided to start a new thread and see what everyone does while plowing. (since there are alot of new members since the last time a thread like this came up)

Do you ever listen to music or do you have to concentrate on plowing?

What kind of music do you listen to?

I usually am thinking too much about plowing to have the music on really loud especaially when i have to keep backing into traffic. If it does occur to me to put the radio on its usually some "mix" station that plays everything. Most of the time if its a big long storm i will take all my cds that i make from downloading music and play them. I like to listen to anything but rap while plowing but its usually rock or yes i'll admit it some country.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

country music !!


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I always listen to music, plowing gets boring, 6 cd's in the changer and anything but country and sloww music. Joel


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Got to have the radio on while plowing (on low, just loud enough to hear the music but low enough to hear outside the truck). Allman Brothers, Van Halen, BB King, Clapton to name a few selections.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

> > I always listen to music, plowing gets boring, 6 cd's in the changer and anything but country and sloww music. Joel


Slow music puts me to sleep after a while, its usually rock but I still like country because it talks alot about life.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I like rock or mix. I used to listen to country but haven't had a station around here in 2 years. only country I hear is on CD's.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Usually it depends. As the night wears on i need music thats faster to keep me awake. Or i catch something and that scares the crap out of me. Country, some rap, and all types of rock.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Late Night Coast to Coast with George Noray(which used to be Art Bell). Those kooks will keep ya up anytime.


----------



## cntryboymc (Jun 10, 2003)

i listen to country or some rock like ac/dc.a good country cd is chris ledoux greatest hits-rockin music while plowing.i also drink coffeee and have some mint skoal while plowing.


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Rush all night long!


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I try to keep the radio on. I listen to all types of music, but while plowing, rock is the way to go. Any type of song with a good beat that makes you want to hit stuff. Metallica,ACDC, Kid rock.

Most of the time it gets interupted buy the nextel radio/cell phone, too often to enjoy. I would get more done if they would leave me alone.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Country in the day time and Rock at night..


----------



## Crodog (Jan 29, 2004)

wow, I was surprised to hear so many say country. I have my Ipod hookid up in the truck with plenty of country on it, plus I have my Cd's as back up and the radio as well. If I can't find anything i'm in the mood for with all that then i'm SOL!

Crodog


----------



## Chefdrp (Jan 8, 2004)

my boss has satalite radio in the truck


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

While plowing during the day it's usually country and rock. At night i just turn it up. Also I've found that singing keeps me up too


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Disturbed ACDC Creed 3 doors down
That keeps m awake during the overnight, I listen to alot of sports radio and Bill O'Reilly during the day.
Dino


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

If its still snowing I listen to WJR they have traffic and weather on the 8s.Traffic in metro Detroit while its snowing is a bi**h. These people all seem to want to go outside when its snowing. When I am plowing no radio,window down and paying close attention to any noise the truck will make.

Regards Mike


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Raido or CD player on LOUD. Jazz, Soul, Old Motown, an A LOT OF "SATAN" METAL


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm constantly changing my music around. I will go from Counting Crows to Rage Against The Machine to Hank Williams Jr.
One of my favorite plowing cds is Blood Sugar Sex Magic from the Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Coast to Coast AM before 6am....then around 6am The Howard Stern Show. For music, country and classic rock.


----------



## CatDieselPower (Feb 5, 2004)

I put a radio in the front end loader after I about went crazy without one during a storm. Mostly Rock and Country


----------



## TwoPuttTommy (Feb 14, 2004)

*"Well, the LAST time I was abducted by aliens...."*



"Coast To Coast" with George, and occasionally Art Bell, when Art covers weekends...

George: "Go ahead, caller."

Caller: "Well, I was just talking to John Wayne."

George: "Caller, you realize The Duke's, DEAD, don't you?"

Caller: "Yeah, I was talking to him in the afterlife."

George: "Well, very good! What did The Duke have to say?"

_____________

I listen to this show, 'cause ya just never know what's gonna be said......

The TwoPutter

"Putt for show; plow for dough" payup


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

XM Radio. Best thing I ever bought!!!


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

I listen to heavy metal, thrash metal, and harder rap like Ice T, Body Count, and Kid Rock. I think that kind of music speeds up productivity, not to mention it keeps most people from bugging me while I am trying to do their driveways.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

Van Halen - Fair Warning and any ZZ Top- especially Rhythmeen and Antenna are my favorites. I always have a cd in, never too loud that it is a distraction.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

i love listening to music while plowing. I'm even thinking about putting better speakers and receiver in sense the truck is a XL and doesn't have that great of system.  What I'm a teen we supp-up sound systems its our nature.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i dont have a truck yet but, i'm planning on putting a radio and speakers from a car in the snow cab i am building for my tractor. i spend hours on it in the snow and the sound of the engine gets annoying after a while. i'll be cranking q104.3 (classic rock) from it the whole time.:redbounce


----------



## Crodog (Jan 29, 2004)

I lucked out with my new truck, it came with the Bose speaker system so the sound is great!!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Definitely no rap. That stuff makes me want to commit suicide. Mostly rock and metal(Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Slayer) Always keep East Bound and Down by Jerry Reed in the truck too. :waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hard rock heavy metal a cigar sometimes


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rock and roll from new to old.
Howard Stern rocks, his show make's the time go faster. I can't believe the amount of people that listen to his show. I painted a house this summer for a lady in her 70's. I was telling her about something on a past show, as soon as I mentioned his name she said " I just love to listen to his show it's just sooo funny". My Mother listens to his show also.

Hay I sea spall chak is bak, we need grammer chak two


----------



## minnplow (Feb 5, 2004)

I listen to it all.New truck this year so i needed a new set up. I went and got xm radio. Satelite is the way to go. NO commercials and everything you want to listen to at the touch of a button. Cant go wrong for $200 for the whole set up installed!!!!


----------



## noclevername (Jan 14, 2003)

I like to listen to books on tape/CD. I find they make me concentrate a little more than music does. Sometimes, with a really good mystery or adventure book, I'll find myself sitting in the truck when I'm finished plowing to listen to the end of a chapter/side/book even though I'm dead tired! lol


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

I switch between some top40 and rock and the weather report


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Rush at night, Rush (Limbaugh) during the day! Will listen to the local country station from time to time, helps me catch up on the news.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I normaly listen to heavy stuff, hardcore, puck, indy, but the thing I found is that I can't listen to that stuff when i'm plowing, once in a while I do for a little bit. Usually while plowing I listen to pop music like avril or michelle branch or techno, I found listening to mellower stuff just keeps me real calm and productive.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

well let's see. The last time I was out I listened to a little country, and cd's from good charlotte and blink182 among a couple others.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

lownrangr

I see you plow with a ranger how does it plow? did you void your warrenty? Did you consider anything else beside a snoway?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

I was going to ask this question, or at least something very similar. I was going to ask how many plowers have satellite radio? It seems to make sense since you are in your vehicle a lot. I have Sirius satellite radio, and couldn't live with out it. Its great to have while plowing. I caught a friends and family deal about a year ago when Sirius was giving away the equipment for free if you joined for a year. Best deal I ever got.


----------



## TheKing (Dec 4, 2003)

Always blast the music untill i get to what needs to be plowed. I turn it down so i can hear my truck and my plow.
noting better to plow to then Converge. Vision of Disorder and Hatebreed make plowing even more fun.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

alternate between KYW, hard rock, classic rock, and my engine. growling.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

I wasn't going to reply or even read all of these posts - but when I saw what a bunch of crazy metalheads all you guys are I had to read on! LOL! It may sound pathetic but I can't wait to slap a new plow compilation disc into the stereo! I usually burn a disc for each storm - as others have noted by the time you get done with all the interuptions of Nextel, Cell Phones, Truck Noises etc...It takes hours to get through one disc!

Latest disc includes but not limited to: Fozzy, Nina Gordon, Duran Duran, LA Guns, The Donnas, Maiden, Men at Work, Prince, STP, tora tora.......... - michael


----------



## TwoPuttTommy (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey, another MinneSNOWtan!

Not to thread-jack, but:
Where'd ya get that Western, and was the salesman's name Ole? Or, Sven?


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Believe it or not... CLASSICAL ! ! ! (I guess I'm alone on this one.)

I don't own any classical CDs, (I usually listen to rock and/or country) I just tune in the classical FM station. I find plowing to be very relaxing, and the music just fits.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## diesel dust (Feb 26, 2004)

The only music i listen to is the sound of my turbo spin for hours on end. I also want to hear if i hit something like customers underground spinkler system payup


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

welcome to plowsite diesel dust. Do you live right in boston or in the suburbs?


----------



## dluckett (Feb 14, 2004)

I listen to Rush Limbaugh if it during the day, Coast to Coast at night and there is a radio program around here called the Truckin Bozo Show, don't know if it's national but it kind of funny listening to truckers call in from the road. So I guess it must be at least semi national...


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Classical music and a dip of Kodiak.


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

I turn off the radio when I get to the job. I want it quiet, so I can focus of what I need to do, and try not to back into some drug addict (caffene) that pulls into the lot and wants to stand in front of Starbucks and wait for them to open when they see the 1/2 plowed lot. I HATE their littering, addict pos customers.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey guys i dont have time to listen to the radio staions i have the company radio on we always plow and salt in pairs or more we all keep each other awake and tell our place around blind spots and when we need to return to the supply truck for more salt even my side walk guys have radios. its for safety and we all work as a team.. so lets hope more snow still comes........


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I couldn't plow without the radio on. I can't drive ANYWHERE without the radio on.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

i know most of the driveways i plow like the back of my hand but i still try to pay atention as best i can. I turn the music down when iam actually plowing.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

I always have at least 15 cds in the truck I plow with anything from Metallica to Moody Blues, Sinatra to Shaggy, Nine inch Nails to Sherryl Crow, Lately U2 and old school hip hop. I need to mix it up and keep changing the discs.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Sirius satellite, mostly because I own about 700 shares of them


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Girls Gone Wild part 2 in the DVD is always something good to listen to ( or watch ) but James Bond isn't bad either


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, here is the front set up, DVD below the radio


----------



## JunkFood331 (Jan 31, 2004)

I turn the radio down or off when actually plowing but other wise between country and rock - roll


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

XM all the way. Believe it or not, I listen the the uncensored comedy channel. I laugh my ass off all night long. Try it and I guarentee that it will be all you listen to.


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*i listen to my customers calling*

well, i try to listen to some music, but as soon as i start my truck, my phone rings every five minutes, between customers and my partners at work


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

In the morning I listen to a radio show called "Bob and Tom".  Then I have cd's of archived shows along with Country music.

Brent


----------



## cc2004 (Dec 21, 2004)

Always country


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Crodog said:


> wow, I was surprised to hear so many say country. I have my Ipod hookid up in the truck with plenty of country on it, plus I have my Cd's as back up and the radio as well. If I can't find anything i'm in the mood for with all that then i'm SOL!
> 
> Crodog


How do you hook up your Ipod in your truck? Do you use that FM modulator? I just got an Ipod and want to use it.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Music in truck, not on quad*

I listen to pretty much anything when I plow in the truck. Truck came with a 6 disc cd, so I throw in whatever I got there and just let it go. Don't turn it up too loud though, like to be able to concentrate on whats going on around me while I'm plowing. Tried listening to music while plowing on quad once (walkman), wasn't the same, found it better without music. Whats good though is I put my cell phone on hands free answer, kept it in my coat, and put that ear piece on. After about 2-3 rings, it answers on its own and hangs up when you're done. Don't have to stop plowing, look for your cell in your pocket, and put it back.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow tons o metal heads- cool!
Sometimes I listen to music sometimes I don;t- depends on my mood. If it's a heavy storm sometimes I'll turn everything off electrical if I notice my Voltmeter drooping too low to let the system ease the batts back up (me thinks it's getting time for 2 new batts)- other times I have the FM on or the CD's (I put in a 6 disc changer several years ago)- and I also have the 2M Amateur radio on alot. No CB installed ATM- noone to talk to that can;t call me on the Ham or the cell.

Music selection depends on my mood- anything from Maiden, Godsmack, Voltaire, Gorrillaz, Garbage, Hank Williams, Willie Nelson, Kylie Minogue, whatever my mood dictates.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Simple...

Blink 182


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually listen to classic rock and sometimes sports talk radio. 

Anything from Led Zeppelin, Boston, Queen, ACDC, Bob Seger, Rolling Stones, Lynard Skynard, CCR, to name a few.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

mister_snowplow said:


> I usually listen to classic rock and sometimes sports talk radio.
> 
> Anything from Led Zeppelin, Boston, *Queen*, ACDC, Bob Seger, Rolling Stones, Lynard Skynard, CCR, to name a few.


Queen Rocks!!!

I listen to a lot of Queen.  Another One Bites The Dust!


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Well between my 500 hours of Grateful Dead Soundboard recordings And 260 Hours of Sound board recordings of Steve Kimock I listen to country


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*xm*

satellite radio allows you to here anything you want, whenever you want. If you had it for free, for one week,you woul'd not be able to give it up!!! Yes it's that good. The lawn king knows! :salute:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Heavy Metal, Punk Rock, and a 30 pack of bud. Crank the music turn on every light possible can't hear the truck or the plow, and can barely see because I'm wasted. I just pee as I go and most of it goes out a hole in the floorboard.   Really, I usually listen to anything but country and classical, and keep it very low, just enough to fill in the background a bit. No beers.


----------

